# prosses for name change



## lalwanni (May 8, 2014)

Hi all,
me and my wife handling uae residence visa . I would like to change her name in passport
I have visit INDIAN conslate and understood the formalities for NAME CHANGE IN passport

my question is that her visa is going to finish in December 2014 
for the visa name and emirates id name change what action I have to take
weather I should change her name in passport first and then go emigration department . or emigration department first.

should I wait for the time come for visa expiry or if I do this now I have to pay again the visa and Emirates Id charges again in December.

I need to travel also for home country octomber this year
so should i do this all processe before going ?

please guide :help:


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I know absolutely nothing about the countries you are moving from or to. I did however have a six year problem after changing the name on my passport, just so you understand where my advice is coming from. My advice is get ready for some lengthy phone calls. Call the eau in India, the Indian one in eau. Call the area where you live and the ones you are going to - as well as a few other major cities in each county. Have your questions in front of you at the start of each call, note the date and time of each conversation- try and get the name of who you are speaking to. Note their answers. If there is any disagreement in what they are telling you, cross reference- stating who you spoke to else where. Do it all as soon as possible, as problems of this nature take less effort to prevent than solve. People here might give fantastic advice, but each circumstance is unique- so start phoning consulates / embassies- who ever - and if they are not able to help, they may point you in the right direction
Good luck


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

My wife got her name changed in her passport after getting married.
There is no need to get a new residency visa or emirates id. Just make sure you have both the new and old (with the residency visa) passports when you travel.

In my wife's case, it was just a change in surname.


----------



## lalwanni (May 8, 2014)

hi
thanks for reply
after marriage she got changed her surname only and we have got passport, then she got visa, on that visa she is living here . 
but the thing is that now we want to change her first name too
as she has already be in uae with her residency visa which is going to expire in dec 14

what will be the process for name change in emigration department.


----------



## dheerajy (Feb 4, 2016)

lalwanni said:


> hi
> thanks for reply
> after marriage she got changed her surname only and we have got passport, then she got visa, on that visa she is living here .
> but the thing is that now we want to change her first name too
> ...


Hello Dear,
I am in a similar situation where-in we are in process of changing my daughter (minor) first name.
Already did the advertisement in UAE & Indian newspaper.
Going to apply for passport with new name.
But worried about the procedure for change in UAE visa since she is studying here & has her residence visa expire in Sep-2016.

What is the exact procedure after we get a passport with new name ?
Kindly advise.

reagrds,

Dheeraj


----------

